

Selection Bias And (WWII) Bombers - jeebusroxors
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2008/01/21/selection-bias-and-bombers/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story from a few weeks ago with much discussion already:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1748979>

